# Walking a thin line



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I swear its like you can't do anything without people tearing you a new one.
You have to buy your rats a specific of food, a specific line of toys, a specific kind of cage.
Oh but wait this person thinks you need to do this and this other person things you need to do something completely different.
My rats are HAPPY and they are healthy.
WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT?

I can't even post a blasted picture without people tearing it apart. YES, I NOTICED MY CAGE IS LACKING FUN THINGS, I mentioned that I'm making more stuff, what more do these people want. 
And no this didn't happen on rat forum.

My ratties have huge cages and I clean them daily with full cleans twice a week now. I have a ton of fleece just waiting to be made into hanging cubes and hammocks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

These unfortunate encounters happen in every animal fancy, sadly. I will be the first to admit that I'm a snob with my rats! I treat them holistically with the best diet I've been able to formulate in my years of research, house them in the largest cage of the highest quality in my preference, etc, etc.

The bottom line is that so long as a rat owner is doing everything they can personally afford in both time and finances to make the best life for their irreplaceable family members, they should never be judged. What a wonderful day that would be when that would stop happening!


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I've noticed this ''elitism'' attitude in almost every animal community. Cat, dog, guinea pig, mouse, rat, everything I've ever read up on. Actually, I never did see it with snakes, but that's it.

Ignore them. You know your rats are happy with their life, that's what matters.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

True, it does happen, but as long as you know you're doing the best you can for your little furries then that's all that matters. Some say some things are right the way they do it and others disagree and say their ways are correct, it's a constant struggle unfortunately.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

At first I listened to everyone about what to do now I do my own thing I don't have mad money for rat things and sometimes I will go without to provide but in honesty my rats hate hammocks or any toy they tear it up they rather just eat sleep and be held and roam free for the two hours a day 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Exactly, it totally depends on your own rats' personalities in my opinion. My boys don't use the saucer wheel at all which I bought for them a while ago, not sure if it's cos they dunno how to use it or because they don't like it...
Some rats like veg, others don't, some like chewing things, some don't...etc etc.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

My rats love veggie but not fruit so they are all different as long as you feel your doing good for them and they are happy don't worry too much

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Voltage said:


> I swear its like you can't do anything without people tearing you a new one.
> You have to buy your rats a specific of food, a specific line of toys, a specific kind of cage.
> Oh but wait this person thinks you need to do this and this other person things you need to do something completely different.
> My rats are HAPPY and they are healthy.
> ...


Sadly there will always be those that have opinions on how "YOU should do things" with "YOUR rats". When it comes down to it. There's not a "one size fits all answer"!

If you ask any question about your rats, you'll get a variety of answers. It doesn't matter if you're asking about, food, housing, cage decorations, medications, medical procedures, behavior issues, free range time, toys, bedding or no bedding, etc...... It just doesn't matter what you ask. The answers will be varied. 

Now you'll always have those that want to shove their beliefs/opinions down your throat. I'd give examples, but there's really no need to ruffle feathers. LOL.

The most important thing is. "YOU DO WHAT YOU FEEL IS BEST FOR YOUR RATS". If any of the ideas put fourth sound good, then you can implement them into your routine. If not, you can simply ignore them. 

It doesn't matter what anyone says on a forum. What they type are just words and don't have to affect your life or your rats life in anyway. Maybe you'll find something you can use and maybe you won't. It's up to you to pick and choose what fits your rats. 

As long as you're doing what makes your rats happy/healthy. Then you've already found what "fits" your rats.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

You should try the horse forum they are the worst!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bird forums are something awful.

Sometimes people are just trying to be helpful, but often times it turns to bigotry. It quickly discourages first-time owners. It may not be right, but when you have no friends and haven't found a forum then your only source to talk to is a pet shop. I was so afraid to join this forum not only because of social anxiety but because other pet forums discouraged me so quickly.

I try to do my best by my rats, and sometimes this means they joy of drinking tap water all month or sleeping with the heat off for them. Sometimes their cage is no fun, and they've not got anything in it. You'll see a post tomorrow bragging about my DFN and it will likely be quite empty, which is sad but I can only do so much at a time. My budget just open up a bit so by christmas they should have nice furnishings. It's difficult to keep up with the destructive tendencies of rats and they go through toys so quickly. These are things we aren't told about when reading little fact sheets, even on rat care sites.

I really hate elitism. Some cages may be better objectively, but that doesn't mean everything else is a pile of crap. It's so hard -- which block food is the best? wait, homemix? but picky rats and non nutritional completenes... don't use these toys, even if your rat enjoys it because these are so much better. Shesh. My rats go wild for a flipping pile of clothes to burrow in. Sorry if I use their low standards to my advantage, but the money would be nice to have to keep buying them treats and stuff (like their new MACAW nutriberries because there weren't any big enough for both budgies and rats...$20)


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Everyone is here because they love rats, no doubt. Unfortunately, sometimes peoples' passion turns into blindness. Every owner's situation may not be ideal when it comes to finances, time, space, etc. and some folks' requirements of perfect "care" are just not possible. They feel it's all or nothing. Fortunately, there are a lot more people who are kind and understanding to everyone's differences and will help you the best they can regardless.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I've found it's like this

The fish forums (goldfish section, yes I'm serious) people aren't quite as elitist but it also takes a week to get one response and it's always short to the point and very matter of fact

The rat forum there are a few elitist a, but or the most part everyone here is friendly, you can get multiple answers in mere minutes, and it's more relaxed and conversationalist

I felt like a bit of an outsider in the goldfish threads because everyone ha these giant aquariums dedicated to one specific color pattern of one specific kin of goldfish (like a DCN with jut dumbo rex PEWs or some such nonsense) whereas I have many varieties in one tank and I just felt a bit of an outsider, but not here  even with some arguments and such I feel at home here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

